# What breed of chicken are these chicks?



## fischey456 (Sep 23, 2014)

What breed of chickens are these? my dad got them for me and we have no idea.


----------



## fischey456 (Sep 23, 2014)

I can get better pictures of needed to identify them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, better pics would be a good idea. I see something that might be a Silkie but just can not see it well enough to say it is.

BTW, great Dad.


----------



## fischey456 (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## fischey456 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the ones with yellow heads are road island reds but not positive still don't know what the other 2 are.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Black are barred rock. The red is Rhode Island Red. The brown are Easter egger. My guesses.


----------



## fischey456 (Sep 23, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Yes, better pics would be a good idea. I see something that might be a Silkie but just can not see it well enough to say it is.
> 
> BTW, great Dad.


Which ones do you think could be a silkie?


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks like Sicilian buttercups and a barred rock


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks like a buckeye too. Did they come from meyer hatchery?


----------



## fischey456 (Sep 23, 2014)

kiweed said:


> Looks like a buckeye too. Did they come from meyer hatchery?


I believe they came from a feed store in Laredo tx I'm not sure which one.


----------



## fischey456 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok so I found the number to the feed store they said there pretty sure that the chicks are Barred rock , Amaracanas , and road island reds


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They'd be Easter Eggers, not Ameraucanas. The hatcheries like to call EE "Americana" to confuse people into thinking they're getting something they aren't. True Ameraucana are very hard to find. The EE have similar body styles and lay blue and green eggs but frequently are entirely different colours and patterns, and they aren't standardized.


----------



## wes8297 (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like the black ones may be silver laced wyandots not sure but i have a run i bought from feed store they were silver laced and looked just like those


----------



## fischey456 (Sep 23, 2014)

If I post pictures of them now at 3 weeks would it be easier to tell what breed they are and could yall tell me if I have any roosters ? roosters are not aloud in town so Id have to take him to our ranch before much longer thanks


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The feed store is probably correct. Also they might be too young to sex right now. The Easter Eggers maybe not, I can sex my own fairly accurately at 3 weeks but I also know how they mature.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Look like cross breds to me


----------

